# Curado 201DHSV 7.01:1 ratio



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a new, never even had line on it, left handed Curado 201DHSV. Thinking about selling it. It was a present and I never used it. Any idea what it's worth? Still have tools and oil. The box is not the correct box. Don't know why?
Gonna buy a right handed Shimano to get something I can use.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Look on EBay they have a couple on there new in box. If I was you I would make people bid on it instead of a buy it now, let them fight over it you will probably more money that away.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

I agree with BMT. For something like that (left hand reel) Ebay is the best way to get a decent price.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I looked at eBay. You have to pay them about 15 - 17% of what you sell anything for. That seems a little much to me. I would rather sell it to someone on 2Cool for 15% less than give eBay the money. Thanks for the input, I'll see what the bids are.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

? Ive never had ebay take out money from what I sold......wierd. I just sold a Citica the other day on there in fact.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

BMT, maybe I read it wrong. I was looking at the seller information. Hope I'm wrong.....again!
Thanks


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

BMT, just looked again at eBay. Can't see how you sold it without a +-15% fee to eBay. Are you sure you weren't on Craigs List?

The 201 E7s are at around $150 each on eBay for new in the box reels. Does anyone know how this reel stacks up to the Curado 201 E7?
The reel has a $199 price tag on it. Would $125 be asking too much or about right?
Like I stated. This real is brand new.


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

Typical retail for E7 is about $179
The D model like you have retailed for about $199 like your tag says.

$150 for the E7 is the low-ball price that you may see from an unauthorized eBay dealer.

I would put it up on eBay....some folks really like those D models and you should get a good price for it esp. if it's NIB.
Get with someone who knows the ropes at eBay if this is your first sale.
There are a few little tricks that an experienced eBayer can help you with.

Good Luck


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

DD,
Thanks for the info. I'll get my son in law to help me. Your info was a real help. You too BMT and Mike.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have one of those only right hand that I bought @ Gander Mtn closeout last year for $ 149 I think.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

wannaBfishin said:


> I looked at eBay. You have to pay them about 15 - 17% of what you sell anything for. That seems a little much to me. I would rather sell it to someone on 2Cool for 15% less than give eBay the money. Thanks for the input, I'll see what the bids are.


I've only sold one item on e-bay....a brand new Calais CL200. It auctioned for $288 but I had to pay almost $30 in seller fees aside from the pics and other stuff. Plus, $8 to PayPal. I won't be sellin' on there again.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I agree. That's crazy. I'd rather lose a little and let 2Coolers get a better deal.
Thanks for the input.
It's in the For Sale adds here on 2Cool for $130. I think that a more than fare price. They are selling on eBay for about $150+.


----------

